# محاضرة في عمليات الترشيح



## alaa abdulrazaq (19 أكتوبر 2007)

المرفق المرسل يحوي محاضرة في مجال عمليات الترشيح Filtration Processes يمكن ان تنفع طلبة المرحلة الرابعة\قسم الهندسة الكيميائية.


تحياتي

البصرة
العراق


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (20 أكتوبر 2007)

many thanks


----------



## علي عبدالله حمزة (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً دكتور ياترى هذه المحاظرة لسنة 2008-2009


----------



## عمارالتعدين (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng-Tarik (26 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم شكرا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة ولكن أرجو ان تزودنا بمحاضرات أخرى عن الترشيح لما لهذا الموضوع من أهمية


----------



## امجد-1973 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مجيد سويف الخالدي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## مجيد سويف الخالدي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووور


----------



## مجيد سويف الخالدي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## حسام ح (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## ع ـبدالله (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ـالله يعطيكـ الع ـافييه


----------



## فتاة الهندسة (5 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

:14: مشكور دكتور وياريت تحمل كل المحاضرات على الملتقى لان بالكلية توصل متاخرة بعد شرح الموضوع واتمنى تنزل كتاب جين كوبلس وحلوله وانشاء الله بميزان اعمالك:11:


----------



## فتاة الهندسة (5 مارس 2010)

_السلام عليكم دكتور علاء ارجو مساعدتي بتقرير عن اي موضوع يخص تكرير النفط لان ست هيفاء طلبت من المرحلة الرابعة تقارير عن النفط _


----------



## فتاة الهندسة (5 مارس 2010)

الحمد لله على سلامة دكتور مصطفى رئيس قسم الهندسة الكيمياوية المحترم بعد الاعتداء عليه من قبل احد معيدي القسم وارجو دعواتكم ياكيمياويين له بالشفاء وطول العمر


----------



## فتاة الهندسة (5 مارس 2010)

شنو هالتوقيع الي يعبر عن الياس من الحياة وانت طالب مرحلة رابعة وعلى ابواب تخرج ؟


----------



## فتاة الهندسة (5 مارس 2010)

ا شنو هالتوقيع الي يعبر عن الياس من الحياة وانت طالب مرحلة رابعة وعلى ابواب تخرج ؟


----------



## alaa abdulrazaq (7 مارس 2010)

*الى طلبة الهندسة الكيمياوية-الدراسات الاولية-محاضرة في عمليات الترسيب*

تحية طيبة والسلام عليكم
ارفق لكم محاضرة في عمليات الترسيب تخدم طلبة المرحلة الرابعة في اقسام الهندسة الكيميائية والبتروكيمياوية وهندسة الوقود....
تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

Dr. Water


----------



## _المهندسه _ (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور


----------



## _المهندسه _ (9 مارس 2010)

الحمد لله ع سلامة دكتور مصطفى 
يارب نتمناله الشفاء العاجل


----------



## معتصم الوطن (10 مارس 2010)

تشكر يا غالي علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## فتاة الهندسة (10 مارس 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## فتاة الهندسة (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور


----------



## طالبه الهندسه 2 (12 مارس 2010)

دكتور كلشي ما افتهمنه من محاضره الترشيح عفيه عيده النه يوم الاحد


----------



## safa aldin (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ramzi obeid (17 يناير 2011)

thx.....))))


----------



## chemical (25 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا , المزيد من التقدم


----------

